# Skoda Octavia WRC edition



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

To celebrate the 100th anniversary of taking part in motorsports, Skoda has created the Octavia RS WRC Edition and manufactured 100 of them. It's basically an RS with a different paintjob and a few goodies thrown in like 17" alloys, xenons, heated seats, ESP...
































And supposedly they are all sold out already...


----------



## Philc (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (impact)*

I saw one in my dealer's back in January. Very smart, but seemed expensive, and Not exactly discreet!
Phil


----------



## dmac1969 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (Philc)*

I believe they are priced at around £21,000 , while the standard RS is £15,100 plus options. A lot of money for a few graphics , xenon lamps and heated seats!


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (dmac1969)*

Yeah but there's only 100 of them, so I'm guessing the price will go up as the car gets older.


----------



## RS_Skoda (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (impact)*

My dealer got one in and kept it for himself. Not much point in moaning about the price cos all 100 will (or have) go/gone easily I reckon. 100 years doesn't come round that often anyway, in fact every...








The final production models have white wheels and look much better than the car in the pic. I really liked the look of it, although I agree it's not very discrete.


----------



## scooterfx50 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (impact)*

Is It just me or doe's it remind you of a german police car,
do you get the flashing blue light's at that price. Still I would'nt say no
to it(I'd still have to take a hair dryer to the dabbity's though)








bye scoooter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## farfrummugen (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (impact)*

you europeans are so freakin' lucky! i want one.


----------



## sixtysixofonehundred (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (farfrummugen)*

Got one, and yes it does have white alloys, dealer told me that bhp was 225?


----------



## stopan1j (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

Simple to check look in your service book first page vehicle data sticker the normal 180bhp RS is engine code AUQ 132KW.
As far as I know its the same as the standard RS unit, I would like to be proved wrong though.
Enjoy youir car I bet if you got a £ for every look the car gets it would soon pay for itself


----------



## BAAHEED (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

Hi 66 I'm local to you and I'm sure I saw you heading north at Forfar a couple of weeks back. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you in the future. Are you using your car daily or is it a collectors item ?


----------



## diho (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

In a test in the German Magazin Auto Motor und Sport they said that it was thr original 180hp engine.


----------



## sixtysixofonehundred (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (BAAHEED)*

Yeah I use the car daily, work in Norway, so the car will be hidden the 3 weeks I am away, one of the lads mentioned something about a certificate and special WRC key, I have not received any cert. but the key is like a little flick knife, you press the chrome button and the key flicks out the side of the unit.


----------



## BAAHEED (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

The key sounds like the standard issue I,m afraid. I would certainly think you should get a certificate. Is yours the car that was in hte Skoda/mitsubishi dealer in DD I,m sure I looked at that one I remember the 66 and thinking it would be mean if it was 666


----------



## sixtysixofonehundred (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (BAAHEED)*

Will talk with the dealer tomorrow about cert, lots of Skoda taxis in dundee just now but haven't spotted an RS.


----------



## ross (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

I'm guessing it wasn't 66 or Baaheed (due to the very subtle colours of their cars







) but was anyone here heading from Aberdeen south to Edinburgh yesterday afternoon? A black RS followed me (in my black RS) for a while then took off (either didn't know where the speed cameras were, or just knew them better than me!!). 
Whoever it was didn't even look when they passed - I was expecting at least a nod.......(sobs.....)


----------



## BAAHEED (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (ross)*

Don't worry Ross if I see you you'll know.








I was in Edinburgh this morning at about 6am but never saw an RS. But i'm sure happy that some more are appearing in Scotland I don't feel so lonely now


----------



## TaviaRS (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (BAAHEED)*

With graphics like that it needs the following:
Bigger wheels
Bigger brakes
Bigger spoiler
4 wheel drive
300 bhp
Well it is a WRC isn't it!







Not subtle enough for me, but if you are going to go overboard, do it in style


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (TaviaRS)*

Hey TaviaRS i totally agree with you!
I dont know how much more the WRC Edition is. 
Exactly what is it you get when you buy the WRC editon that you dont get on the sttandard RS, except the paintjob, wich inmy opinion is ...ugly...


----------



## sixtysixofonehundred (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (RsHubbe)*

referee, not ugly, cool


----------



## BAAHEED (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

Now now guys. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
How about getting some pics of your WRC on mannys site 66 theres not one on thier yet.


----------



## sixtysixofonehundred (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (BAAHEED)*

Will do, will take pics tomorrow


----------



## farfrummugen (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah I use the car daily, work in Norway, so the car will be hidden the 3 weeks I am away, one of the lads mentioned something about a certificate and special WRC key, I have not received any cert. but the key is like a little flick knife, you press the chrome button and the key flicks out the side of the unit.







[HR][/HR]​that's like the mk4 vw's key.


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (farfrummugen)*

And thats the key i got and i guess the others that drive new RS`s also have... whit a skoda logo on!


----------



## stopan1j (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (RsHubbe)*

All 2002 spec RS's have the flick key


----------



## wvwga0169 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (stopan1j)*

A WRC edition like this is a bad idea. They should have boosted the car close to WRC specs... All you get paint and stickers.. Oh I forgot...
Each sticker add 5 hp


----------



## mannyo1 (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Skoda Octavia WRC edition (sixtysixofonehundred)*

Hi 66,
I am sure that the WRC edition looks better in the flesh with white wheels. Anyone notice that the one in the pic has an ugly balance weight on the wheel that would damage the exterior as opposed to those hidden stick on ones. My email address for the pics is [email protected] . Cant wait to see them


----------

